# Hi from Sydney Australia



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Hi there,

Just came across this forum today and would like to introduce myself. My name is Monty and I own a '95 N14 Nissan Pulsar SSS which was previously powered by a SR20DE motor. I have done an engine transplant with a '00 PNW11 Avenir SR20DET which comes with a ball-bearing T25 and much lower km's than the more common Bluebird SR20DETs. Here is a recent pic...

http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/sssplash/dyno/DSC00015.JPG

Some more cars froma recent dyno day are at:

http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/sssplash/dyno/

You can also view my profile at www.pulsar.org.au under:

http://members.pulsar.org.au/profiledisplay.php?ID=37

(some of those pics are quite old)


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

You've done quite a nice job on that Pulsar. Everytime I see an SSS I think of how the 'States got shafted for not having them! Grrr...  Great pics too. Welcome to the BB!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Great car!! How much hp did it dyno?


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Nice, is that the SSS hood? And please do share the HP ratings from the Dyno.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

Thanks fellas...

The hood/bonnet is off a RNN14 Nissan Sunny/Pulsar GTiR. As for power figures, I achieved 148kW (~198Hp) on 13psi boost. These are the following modifications to my car:

* Microtech MT8 full replacement ECU with programmable handset. 
* S15 200SX SR20DET fuel pump. This was needed because the stock fuel pump was not able to supply sufficient pressure on boost.
* Malpassi rising rate fuel pressure regulator. 
* Custom CAI for turbo (K&N pod filter relocated between front bar and wheel arch).
* Full 3” exhaust system from turbo back, including catalytic converter and resonator. The muffler is a straight through type with a dump pipe tip.
* Stock PNW11 front mount intercooler painted black, had to cut out section of front bar to accommodate.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool sh*t man. interesting placement of the IC. a bigger IC might also be good for some hp. BTW, is that an R32 skyline I see amongst those pics?


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> * BTW, is that an R32 skyline I see amongst those pics?  *


 Actually I think thats a 2nd gen rx-7. And your car looks bad ass.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

XSS51V said:


> ** Stock PNW11 front mount intercooler painted black, had to cut out section of front bar to accommodate. *


Did that intercooler come black stock, or did you paint it? Also does it have "nissan" stamped onto the top of the core itself? Reason I am asking is because I think I might have the same intercooler, and have been trying to figure out what it came off of since I didn't do the swap myself. It seems to look very very similar to mine. This could be the final step in the mystery of my intercooler.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

The intercooler I have is the stock Nissan one which is used on the U13 Bluebird, PNW10 and PNW11 Avenirs. I have painted it black myself.

As for the R32s etc, There are almost more JDM cars in Sydney than local products! They are so easy to get for us and the parts are readily available. I wish I could post you guys some pics but I have way too many. Here is a link to some pics taken at a recent show...

http://www.importforums.com/ryan/photos/finalbattle/


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, I love those cars over there.

ADOPT ME, PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

This is the best one in my opinon.


----------

